# Get the Dark Horse RDA for R200 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/4/15)

Get them while stocks last!!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/dark-horse-clone-rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------

